# Buying a cape for your deer?...



## DangerGoose (Jun 14, 2004)

It looks as though I'll need to have my guy put a new cape on my buck mount. Processor held on to it too long and the cape is bad...sucks.

Has anyone had this done to one of their mounts before? Any opinion on it?

It seems a little sad that I'll look up at my buck for years to come and it'll actually be a different deer...


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

If your taxidermist does his job correctly you shouldn't be able to tell the difference between your bucks cape and a replacement cape. The only difference is that you know about it. It is a bummer not being able to use the original cape. I have heard about a few capes being ruined this year because of the processors not getting them in the freezer soon enough. Hopefully he can find a replacement for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## DangerGoose (Jun 14, 2004)

...because next year I'll have a new taxidermist in Ionia...

It was such a shame, too...because it was my first buck, my first deer with a bow, and it's a beautiful heavy 5 point with large tines and a huge left brow tine...

...it's going to be the flagship of my trophy room, and it'll be wearing someone else's skin...

cest la vie...


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't get wrapped up in the "its not my cape" dilema. You are the only one that will know, and its not a big deal. If you had lost the deer only to find it a day later or the coyotes had got it, you'd be in the same boat.

Be happy you got your first deer!!!! We do a pile of remounts and change out old mounts with new capes all the time. Also, sometimes, capes are just plain ugly from scars and they need new capes. 

Hugh


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh GEEZ...that is the ultimate sin in my profession!( losing your cape that is!) I know how you must feel, but......There might be an option that you have not thought of...Don't do a shoulder mount (I almost can't believe that I wrote that!) but rather, do an antler mount. You can look at it all year and when next season comes, maybe you will be fortunate enough to shoot a buck that is close in size to this one and use that cape for your shoulder mount! 
Its still going to mixed parts, but at least they will all be from your deer! 
Just a thought.

Mitch


----------



## DangerGoose (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm truly honored to hear all of your responses...and I really like your advice. I think that there's a little bit of perfectionist in the every taxi out there...

I think I'm going to just go with a new cape...I'll look at it and it'll be like looking at my grandpas old chair, the one that we had refinished...because I know that that the guts of that chair are still in there somewhere, it just needed a face lift so it could stay in the family room...

on another note, I really like the idea of dressing it with my own cape in the future. So who knows...in a few years one of you may get a call from me to re-cape my first bow-kill buck with a new cape from the buck my son shot ...

Thanks for all the advice...I have a real found respect for taxis, you guys are good at what you do...at least the good ones are


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Good advice guys, I have nothing to ad for once.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> Good advice guys, I have nothing to ad for once.


That's really hard to believe Mr. T.....I mean Paul

Mike


----------

